# Severe Allergic Reaction- Pics Included. :-(



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Sunday night, I had our traditional family Christmas party, which was extra special this year, as my grandmother passed away that morning, so it kind of turned into an honoring her kind of night. That's why I've been kinda MIA this week, spending lots of time in the hospice with her before she passed. 
ANYWAY. 
I got home that night, and poor Annie was an absolute mess! I crate her and Zailey together- it's easier, takes up less space, and they prefer it- and Zailey was fine. 
Annie's face was so swollen, it was at least three times the normal size. :frown: Her eye wouldn't even open all the way, and she was all red and puffy. 
And her vulva was also swelled up to about 3x normal size, and bright, bright red. She was covered in pea sized lumps, all over her body. SHe was acting like her normal aloof self, bouncy happy Annie, except she'd have to stop and itch every five seconds. 
I still have no idea what made her flare up, she hadn't yet eaten that day, and nothing new has been introduced to her diet as of late. I'm thinking she got bit by something she's apparently very allergic to.
I pumped her full of Benedryl and Temeril-P, and two doses later, she was back to normal. Scariest thing ever, though. The amount of puffy swelling was beyond what I've seen before first hand. 

THANK YOU, Jon, Natalie, and Rachel, for being awesome and helping me out at 2am, when you clearly were in bed, and I was clearly freaking out. You guys are awesome, and probably saved my a few hundred bucks, as I was ready to rush to the E vet!









And a normal one for comparison











I didn't put the ones of her "girly parts" on facebook, so they're not hosted anywhere, therefore not posted... but that was the scariest part. :frown:


She's ok now, thank goodness!!!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

WOW. That must have been absolutely freaking horrifying. Poor pup! Glad you got it sorted out and she's alright!

And so sorry about your grandma


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so glad that she is doing much better and it only took a few doses to get her back to normal size! I'm always happy to help! Even at 2am :wink: :biggrin:

Also, I can sympathize with losing a grandparent on/near Christmas. My gpa passed on Christmas day last year, but it was peaceful. It was his time to go and had a long, wonderful life. Find comfort and peace in the memories of her.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

How scary!  I would have been totally freaking out too! It must have been a bite of some sort since she hadn't ate and didn't have any access to food. Did you find any bugs? Spiders? 

I am so glad that she is better and back to her normal sized cute self! :smile:

And, I am so sorry to hear about your Grandma....


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks, folks. 
No, never found anything at all, my best guess is just a spider. I wish I could find it, and tear its legs off one by one.  No one messes with my Annie, dangit!!

My grandma (technically great grandma) passing was actually a good thing- she had been alone for a long time, her husband died nearly 15 years ago, and it was certainly her time- if not past her time. It may sound backwards, but we were all quite relieved- and happy for her. I won't go all religious on y'all, so I'll just say, I'm certain she's in a better place now, reunited with her sweetheart, and that her passing actually brought my family together for Christmas (my sister in Texas NEVER gets time off to visit, but since the funeral is Wednesday, she gets to stay for the holidays!) which is exactly what she would have wanted. :smile: I am entirely at peace with it.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Poor poor Annie! That makes my heart hurt just looking at it! So happy that it didn't seem to bother her much. She must not be a very vain girl. :biggrin: I'm even happier to hear that she's back to her old self.

I'm sorry for the loss of your grandmother. It sounds like her passing has brought a lot of peace to your family. I'm glad that you all are enjoying some always needed togetherness and reminiscing about her during the holidays. She probably planned it that way. :wink:


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

WOW poor girl! That had to have been a bibbit!! Geezus! I've seen hives but nothing like that before whoa! :frown:


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Poor girl! Glad that you were able to get it under control and saved $$$ doing so.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear about your Grandma, and I was going to say the exact same thing, she is in a far better place now. Well, the worst is over now and you have peace with your memories of her. 
Thank goodness Annie is ok. Seeing her swelling like that must have been traumatic, along with the worry that the swelling could cause her throat to close up.
I wonder if it would be possible to get the dog equivalent of a human epi-pen to keep on hand just in case it happens again? I'd be worried that she could possibly have an even worse reaction next time.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

An epi pen is an essential part of any first aid kit, whether its for humans or dogs.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Holy Cow, the before and after pics are really amazing. I'm sure I would have been flipping out also. Glad to hear she's all better and no worse for the ware. 

I'm sorry about your Grandma. That's always difficult; but when the circumstances are not tragic, finding peace with it seems to be easier.


----------

